# Vizsla puppy breeder Northern California or further afield



## gan (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi There. 

I know you can't recommend breeders on the forum but I was wondering if anyone could pm me privately recommending a breeder here in Northern California. I live in Sacramento and after doing a lot of research both my partner and I feel that a vizsla would be a perfect dog for us.
Yep, i have an idea of what I am taking on in terms of energy levels!
Was raised with dogs my whole life, both big and small so I'm not new to training and the demands that a new puppy can make on you, although I am new to the vizsla breed.

I'm enjoying reading the forums and learning about the breed. I hope once we get one I will be able to contribute and ask questions from those more experienced with the breed than I am.

Thanks!
Gan


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Gan,
Come one weekend to the East Bay. Usually on Sunday mornings there is a Vizsla Walk at Point Pinole in Richmond.

Also you are welcome to hike and talk about Vizslas with me and my two Vizslas in the East Bay hills.

PM me if that is of any interest.

Happy trails,
Rod aka RBD


----------



## gan (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks for the invitation Rod. I will send you a PM.

Gan.


----------

